# Smoking in cars ban



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-30513439

Thoughts? :driver:


----------



## Ricky_B (Nov 17, 2013)

Good. Why anyone would think subjecting their child to second hand smoke in that confined space is beyond me.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It is highly selfish to smoke in cars when there is children in the car. 

They don't have the knowledge or authority to stand up to an adult, or get out the car. 

You shouldn't need to tell or fine parents to stop this though.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, a childs right to breathe clean air trumps any perceived right to enjoy cigarette smoke, even in your own private vehicle.
We don't allow people to bash/harm their kids, even in private, do we?


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I think it's a great idea but not just those with children in them. I think that smoking whilst driving is as much of a distraction as talking on your mobile. When I was 9 years old a driver dropped the cigarette they were smoking whilst driving, tried to stamp it out and stamped on their accelerator, the car mounted the pavement, came through a garden fence and hit the wall I was sitting on. If i had been at the other side of the wall I could have been easily killed.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes this may be a laudable ban [remember it's only a vague proposal at the moment], but how is it going to be policed? The Police have enough on their plates without further 'offences' to deal with - unless it's going to be another on-the-spot fine, yet more revenue for the Exchequer...... That's a whole other debate.......

Where does this Nanny State end? Parents ought to have enough gumption to consider the health of their offspring without it requiring legislation.

I was brought up in a house where, between them, my parents smoked 100 cigarettes a day and I've not suffered through 'passive smoking' - it did kill both of them 'though. :wall:

While we're at it, lets ban folk from eating chocolate, both in cars and at home, as it _can_ be a contributing factor in the rise of obesity. Etc, etc...

Don't forget this Government is good at diversionary tactics, drawing the attention of the public away from more contentious matters......


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

" Parents ought to have enough gumption to consider the health of their offspring"

In an ideal world, yes; but therein lies the problem. The damage done to the young by 'parents' not even fit to keep pets, will have to be remedied through various agencies by us...the 'nanny state'

Prevention is cheaper than cure.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I hope they do

Kills me to see smoke filled cars with little kiddies sat there breathing it in


----------



## Ricky_B (Nov 17, 2013)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Where does this Nanny State end? Parents ought to have enough gumption to consider the health of their offspring without it requiring legislation.


Should, but many don't care. Dame with those who drink throughout pregnancy.



> While we're at it, lets ban folk from eating chocolate, both in cars and at home, as it _can_ be a contributing factor in the rise of obesity. Etc, etc...


Difference there is choice. If you choose to smoke, drink, eat nothing but pies and cake it's your own fault. Forcing it upon your children is not acceptable these days.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never smoked in my life, discusting habit.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Never smoked in my life, *disgusting habit*.


Glad I'm not the only one. I seriously dislike smoking, maybe its because it killed my nan - But I just think its filthy & horrible. I even make a point of if my little lad see's someone smoking I tell him its dirty right in front of who ever it maybe. Rude I know, but I want him to know how disgusting it is.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The real issue with Smoking, is that regular Smokers are completely unaware of how much smoke they blow around and how much they stink of ****.

I have worked with blokes who will tell you their other half doesn't know they smoke or think they have stopped smoking; yet you can smell that they are a smoker from 5 foot away

Same as Body Odour ; the ones that have it bad, just can't smell it on themselves at all.

So the drivers will wind down the window half an inch and think it has all gone away ...


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

To expand on this slightly. i frequently pass a particular office block in Glasgow, virtually every time there is a small gaggle of smokers surrounding the entrance, given that they are wearing shirts/blouses, not outdoor clothing, one can only presume they are away from thier desks or workplace.
So, to have 'a quick ***' they leave their position, go down in the lift, get outside and then spend how ever long, how many times a day? do thier colleagues get paid more for putting in a full day? I doubt it.
And whilst in rant mode, I'm sure I'm not the only one to despise having to negotiate the crowd and cloud at every bar doorway.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Good idea, but alas almost unenforceable !

Who will Police it, the overstretched, underrecourced, ever shirnking Police service ?

Tickets will given but I imagine the government will be relying on the deterrent as oppose to believing that most people selfish enough to do this will ever be caught and penalised for it.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone whose responsible shouldn't anyway , 

What next a ban on expectant mothers drinking / smoking / partying 

I can understand where this is all coming from but the way it's going i'm glad i'm going to be dead within the next 60 years (maybe sooner)


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well firstly I'll say I don't believe in subjecting others to your smoke...

However, it's a hideous and controlling law by a government increasingly obsessed with controlling every aspect of our lives. 

I don't need the law to tell me what to do in my car. If someone in the car doesn't want you to smoke, then perhaps they could politely ask!

P.S. I'm not a smoker


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

110% agree. I make people who smoke wash there hands before they go near my kids. And if anyone tried to smoke near them when im with them id tell them.to.put it out or walk away.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

possul said:


> 110% agree. I make people who smoke wash there hands before they go near my kids. And if anyone tried to smoke near them when im with them id tell them.to.put it out or walk away.


LOL, @ washing their hands, your kids will have issues mate when they grow up given this behaviour.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

My kids wont have a clue that they have even washed there hands :lol:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Bit OCD mate tbh...


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Every parent I know does it, Surely im not that mad! Would you want a new born being held by some whos hands stink of ****!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

When are they going to ban diesel engines? The fumes from those are more dangerous than smoke from cigarettes...

Can we also move exhausts to above head height so we don't breathe in fumes from cars, I think the below picture is something which should work well


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

possul said:


> Every parent I know does it, Surely im not that mad! Would you want a new born being held by some whos hands stink of ****!


You mix in some strange circles ;-)


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

kenny wilson said:


> To expand on this slightly. i frequently pass a particular office block in Glasgow, virtually every time there is a small gaggle of smokers surrounding the entrance, given that they are wearing shirts/blouses, not outdoor clothing, one can only presume they are away from thier desks or workplace.
> So, to have 'a quick ***' they leave their position, go down in the lift, get outside and then spend how ever long, how many times a day? do thier colleagues get paid more for putting in a full day? I doubt it.
> And whilst in rant mode, I'm sure I'm not the only one to despise having to negotiate the crowd and cloud at every bar doorway.


 Oh, don't get me started on "*** breaks"

If I spent 15 mins in every hour going to the toilet, I am sure I would be hauled before my employers to explain myself.

The really irritating bit is when the line manager (smoker) is naïve enough to think he / she is the life and soul of the office because they always get invited out "for a ***" and get offered one free every time.

Nope - they are taking advantage of you and you are dumb enough to fall for it.

Meh !

Some of the bigger organisations have started clamping down now and limiting *** breaks.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

m4rkymark said:


> When are they going to ban diesel engines? The fumes from those are more dangerous than smoke from cigarettes...


Only the old ones. The gas that comes out a modern diesel is cleaner than when it went in...


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

possul said:


> Every parent I know does it, Surely im not that mad! Would you want a new born being held by some whos hands stink of ****!


Standard in Nottingham isn't it


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

SteveyG said:


> Only the old ones. The gas that comes out a modern diesel is cleaner than when it went in...


Old ones? I don't think 2005 is particularly old, they only became cleaner once the euro4 rules came into play, until then they pump out fumes which are cancerous... How many people boast of their old diesel going round the world and back...

What about all the older engines in busses, trains, lorries, tractors etc. etc. that all spew out diesel fumes everywhere as well. Car engines are only a small piece of the picture around Diesel engines.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Think it will need some tweaking. 

What if a 16 year old child is smoking as well as the adult?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Then that would be illegal. Have to 18 now iirc


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

possul said:


> Then that would be illegal. Have to 18 now iirc


16 to smoke 18 to buy iirc


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

R7KY D said:


> 16 to smoke 18 to buy iirc


Yes I believe that's still the case. Can't see that age being altered this side of a general election...


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am a believer in if you want to smoke and put your own health at risk than that's fine by me, but do it on your own time away from everybody else. 

Adults can tell other Adults to stop etc but children can't, children expect to be looked after by Adults and so they should be.

Plus I hate the idiots who flick their *** butts out the window. Really annoys me.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

*Smoking*

Should be banned all over the country make it illegal if caught £10.000 instant fine or 12 month's jail


----------



## Geoffersh (Dec 18, 2014)

When I was a lad (now aged 70) nearly everyone smoked. No one complained in those days. I even started smoking myself when I was about 14, as most boys did. It wasn't frowned upon back in the fifties, like it is today! But we are now living in a nanny state, where rules are made by certain bodies, who tell us, what you are allowed to do and what you are not allowed to do. We are watched by cctv cameras and told that drinking and smoking can kill you.
Ok, I agree, it could kill you, but everyone should have the choice to drink or smoke, without anyone telling you, you shouldn't.

I still smoke myself, occasionally, but only outside in my own back garden. I don't smoke indoors or even in my car (never have done), because it does smell unpleasant and nicotine does stain everything it comes into contact with. I agree, it is a disgusting habit and I am now getting used to these Vapour cigarettes, which are not harmful to anyone, contain no nicotine or tar products, smell rather pleasant, many with fruit flavouring and don't stain everything, because there is no actual smoke, just vapour smoke, like you get from scented candles and the like.

I don't condone anyone who smokes, that is their choice, as long as they don't smoke where children are present, or smoke in confined spaces such as their car. Not because smoking in their car is a filthy habit, but it can be dangerous whilst driving. As someone has already pointed out, dropping a cigarette on the floor whilst behind the wheel, automatically causes the driver to panic, as he or she, tries to stamp it out, or even try to pick it up, or recover it from burning a hole in the passenger seat. Many an accident has been caused through this and smoking whilst driving should be banned.

As a retired truck driver of forty five years, Iv'e seen many accidents and noticed thousands of driver's using their phone, drinking tea, coffee, or other beverages, eating sandwiches, even putting on face make up, lipstick, (yes women are not excluded). Drivers, flipping through paperwork, (usually reps in Mercedes and BMW's) and even reading newspapers, spread across the steering wheel on numerous occasions. All this sort of behaviour can and does cause serious accidents. I have seen it happen quite a few times on motorways.

It's always the innocent drivers, that end up getting injured, or killed by idiots like these. So I agree smoking should be banned whilst actually driving.
Someone said it would be difficult to police, maybe, but as more and more cameras are appearing on major roads and motorways, it could one day make it difficult to get away with it.


----------

